# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Replacing light fittings

## 98067313

Hi All, 
Just a quick one, i'm going to be painting the interior of  a house (1966 Frenchs Forest) we have recently purchased and at the same time i'm keen to replace a bunch of ceiling lights as the current ones are all different and and rather odd. In addition i want to remove a ceiling fan and patch the roof. 
My question is am I supposed to get an electrician to unwire the  lights and fan? I guess it's the same as wiring up a new fitting so perhaps i'm asking my own question. 
If so will the sparky wire up the ceiling lights and just leave them dangling for me so i can then attach them to the ceiling after painting? 
Thanks.

----------


## Uncle Bob

The law says that a sparky must do all this work sorry to say.

----------

